# Помогите оценить аккордеон.



## TokarevAcc (18 Мар 2011)

Оцените, пожалуйста, мой аккордеон.
Приобрел недавно для обучения. 
Stella, полный.(41/120, 12, 5, готовый)
Фото:









Знаю, что выбросить-отдать скажут, но нужна отдельно
субъективная и объективная оценка.


----------



## Jupiter (19 Мар 2011)

TokarevAcc писал:


> Знаю, что выбросить-отдать скажут, но нужна отдельно
> субъективная и объективная оценка.


Вельмеистеры выпуска годов Стелы не выбрасываются: аккордеон добротный. Объективная цена в Европе: от 250 до 550 евро в зависимости от состояния голосовой части( так же состояние паралона на клапанах).
Но это в Европе...


----------



## zet10 (19 Мар 2011)

Инструмент был приобретен вами недавно как я понимаю для обучения за 8 тыс.руб!Какая оценка Вам еще нужна?Занимайтесь себе на здоровье!Или же желание уже пропало?...


----------



## Новиков Игорь (19 Мар 2011)

Та цена,что вы заплатили для Стеллы совсем небольшая,если,конечно он в хорошем рабочем состоянии.Вам правильно ответили,что это приличный, добротный инструмент,служащий долгие годы,естественно не концертный,но на таких инструментах выросли тысячи музыкантов,на них и сейчас в музшколах играют.Только знайте,что при активном использовании стареньких инструментов(а вашей Стелле,как минимум лет 35-40)появляются проблемы(решаемые),но все это потребует дополнительных вложений.


----------



## TokarevAcc (19 Мар 2011)

Уже им занялся. Перебрал обе механики(с чисткой и сказкой, лайку взбодрил). 
На клапанах там не поролон(?) а волокнистый материал, вообще не сплющенный. Клавиши выровнял, отмыл.
Есть существенный недостаток - мех пропускает по углам. И клеены с одной стороны. Тоесть лайка уже сыпется. Может у кого есть нормальный?
*zet10*, Чистый интерес, занимаюсь 

Вот ещё, пожалйста, оцените *(чисто интерес!)*
1. Заря 3/4, голосовая, меха, ремни идеальные.(5т)



2. Weltmeister. 1/2 с 32 басами, поэтому плохо играбелен. Звук очень приятный.(1т)




Клапан- 



Правая механика, вид снаружи


----------



## zet10 (19 Мар 2011)

В чем суть оценки?Вы продавать что ли это все собрались?


----------



## TokarevAcc (19 Мар 2011)

*zet10*,
Просто интересно знать мнение знающих людей. Продавать не собираюсь.

Рваный мех




Вот звук - 
Сыграно во время ремонта.
тест.mp3


----------



## Новиков Игорь (19 Мар 2011)

Готовьте еще тысяч восемь на новую меховую камеру.А следующие два предложенных вами экземпляра,даже коментировать не хочется.


----------



## TokarevAcc (19 Мар 2011)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Готовьте еще тысяч восемь на новую меховую камеру.А следующие два предложенных вами экземпляра,даже коментировать не хочется.


----------



## zet10 (19 Мар 2011)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Готовьте еще тысяч восемь на новую меховую камеру.А следующие два предложенных вами экземпляра,даже коментировать не хочется.


Совершенно поддерживаю!Одни и те же мысли!...Коротко,профессионально и по делу!


----------



## TokarevAcc (19 Мар 2011)

Заря тоже нормальная. По крайней мере, мне.


----------



## zet10 (19 Мар 2011)

TokarevAcc писал:


> Заря тоже нормальная. По крайней мере, мне.


Ну вот и играйте на ней,в чем проблемма то?...


----------



## TokarevAcc (21 Мар 2011)

Здесь можно про них почитать
тык
Мои наблюдения..


----------



## mikes7 (22 Мар 2011)

TokarevAcc прочитал ваши замечательные наблюдения, довольно подробно описанные, меня они впечатлили! Т.к. я очень долго пытался найти подобную информацию хоть по какому-то аккордиону перед своей первой неудачной покупкой, но так её и не нашёл! В этом плане интернет пуст, ну конечно если очень напрячься, думаю можно найти что-то подобное на иностранном, но тоже с огромным трудом! Так что эти наблюдения для кого-то могут стать бесценными! 

Что касаемо меня, то я планирую в ближайшие месяца покупку Weltmeister Caprise или Meteor по очень убедительному и полезному совету добрых форумчан. По функционалу эти модели похожи на вашу стеллу (11/5 регистров полный). Мне кажется что звук у них должен немного отличаться от стеллы в лучшую сторону, но всё же я думаю по тембрам они схожи. Так как я не имею пока возможности "пощупать" данные инструменты, очень бы хотел обратиться к вам с прозьбой продемонстрировать на записи вашу стеллу в звучании разных регистров. Если вам конечно не сложно.=) 

А ещё очень интересен звук зари. Заметил что вы выставили тест стеллы, это меня очеь привлекло! А ещё хотелось бы узнать с помощью чего и как вы так записали аккордеон? Качество записи неплохое вышло! 

Кстати в этой теме я как раз решил поднять вопрос о записи.
Ссылка на тему о записи


----------



## TokarevAcc (22 Мар 2011)

mikes7 писал:


> TokarevAcc прочитал ваши замечательные наблюдения, довольно подробно описанные, меня они впечатлили!


Спасибо, неожидал, что они кому-то пригодятся!
mikes7 писал:


> очень бы хотел обратиться к вам с прозьбой продемонстрировать на записи вашу стеллу в звучании разных регистров. Если вам конечно не сложно.=)


Конечно не сложно! Скоро будет.

mikes7 писал:


> А ещё очень интересен звук зари. Заметил что вы выставили тест стеллы, это меня очеь привлекло! А ещё хотелось бы узнать с помощью чего и как вы так записали аккордеон? Качество записи неплохое вышло!


Как ни странно, на встроенный микрофон ноутбука.
Написал про баян, маленький Вельмеистер и про мелкий ремонт.

*Регистры стеллы*

*ТЕСТ заря*

*заря регистры*


----------



## mikes7 (23 Мар 2011)

TokarevAcc спасибо огромное за звуковые тесты стеллы и зари, теперь хоть какое-то представление о звуке этих инструментов имею! Очень полезная информация, продолжайте в том же духе и думаю очень многие скажут вам спасибо! Как говорится, в данном случае: "Лучше один раз услышать, чем сто раз увидеть". :biggrin:


----------



## sim (24 Мар 2011)

Кукушка хвалит петуха...


----------



## mikes7 (24 Мар 2011)

sim если у вас есть похожая информация или хоть что-то дельное, что касается данной темы, так выложите тоже, я и вас похвалю! А если ничего дельного нет, и сказать нечего, так зачем тему своими "умными" изречениями засорять?


----------



## KLEZMER (25 Мар 2011)

Спасибо про объяснение ремонта, взял на заметку. Приходиться иногда копаться в инструменте.


----------

